# Feeling of tightness in throat and Hoarse voice



## Deb (Mar 5, 2015)

Since beginning 25mg Levothyroxine in October, I get a feeling of tightness in my throat and hoarse voice which eventually passes? Am brand new on here and brand new to this thyroid problem... have read some information but the more I read... the more confuse I get... Realizing from what I have been reading... is that my feeling of exhaustion and unmotivation may likely also be due to this...My levels... according to my doc have been within normal? i think I hate this!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you share your lab results and reference ranges?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

We would like to see your most recent thyroid lab results and please include the ranges.

One good place to start would be to insist on an ultra-sound. Seriously!

Welcome to the board!


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Could also be silent reflux. Same symptoms!*


----------

